# New sound fx track



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Boo y'all - just letting you know I have a new sfx track posted to my site. I'd appreciate hearing what y'all think of it.

http://www.roadkillscafe.com/mp3s.htm

It's called "Spooky Old Woods". The single file is 23MB so bandwidth beware - however I did break it up into 4 shorter segments of >5MB each.

I'd appreciate any feedback - good and bad.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I just listened to the whole thing as background noise while I surfed around.. I noticed a couple splices that were pretty hard and caught my attention, and I think it was a wolf howl that lost the ambient wind noise that caught my attention, but everything else sounded good - I liked the little girl and her mom.. it was creepy.


----------

